
The €963 Book Launch That Made Me Wish to Get Back to My Secured Job - pearjuice
https://christoph-rumpel.com/2019/07/the-book-launch-that-made-want-my-old-job-back
======
kentrado
Seems to be a book for a very specific audience. In such case, the sales of
that book should complement your income, not be your only source.

~~~
ckdarby
Came here to say very similar statement.

I'm a software development manager, I wouldn't buy this for my team or even
myself as developer.

> The content is not the problem

In the article the author states the above. The content is the problem. The
value the content provides is not up to par with other book options.

The book goes against an opinion I strongly hold that I tell those on my team
, focus on fundamentals and principals.

The book appears to be so focused on an individual task and language.

------
reacharavindh
Interesting to read an honest post about what was the thinking behind the
actions. Definitely many lessons to learn. Thanks for taking the time to write
and share this.

